# Jazz Flute Artist & Album recomendations anyone...?



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

hi...
With my recent growing interest in flute I would like to collect more albums in the genre of jazz. I already listen to some of the old guys such as Herbie Mann, but I would prefer to hear some recent releases happened right now.

The instances I can bring here is my finding about flutist *Althea Rene*. She played smooth jazz that I really enjoy so far. Here the video :






she got several albums that I still want to check out, so far I listen her two latest album, In the Flow and Live in Detroit, which I very pleased. Mainly because I'm new to jazz and her style is easy to listen.

Jazz flute lover anyone...?


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

One of my favorite, the little known, James Howard.

Here improvising with the great Abdul Wadud on cello.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I can't think of too many jazz artists that play flute exclusively. But there are many wind players that play flute and saxophone.

Henry Threadgill
Sam Rivers
Yusef Lateef
Roland Kirk
Joe Farrell
James Moody
Lew Tabackin

Dave Valentin plays flute most of the time. His music is Latin Jazz. He worked with the Caribbean Jazz Project.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

hi Simon, love that James Newton and his cellist compatriot video. Will look more into it.



starthrower said:


> I can't think of too many jazz artists that play flute exclusively. But there are many wind players that play flute and saxophone.
> 
> Henry Threadgill
> Sam Rivers
> ...


I have known Yusuf Lateef and Dave Valentin. I listen to full Kalahari album before. I check all the other names but they are quite mainly saxophonist and flutist, as you suggest. And look like they aren't many young player nowdays, that list almost all "legend" player that already "inactive".


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

I'll add Eric Dolphy to the list made by starthrower.
And Jeremy Steig and Herbie Mann as very intriguing jazz flutists.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Definitely listen to Eric Dolphy. People like Dolphy and Roland Kirk were just as great on flute as the other wind instruments. Rolan Kirk recorded a flute only album called I Talk To The Spirits.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Acknowledge Herbie Mann as well. I listen to album, Heavy Flute Funky which included names as : Charles Lloyd, David Newman, Herbie Mann, Hubert Laws, Leo Wright , Rahsaan Rol and Yousef Lateef. 

Check the other names, Eric Dolphy and Roland Kirk is great, but surely very old recording.


----------



## GodNickSatan (Feb 28, 2013)

starthrower said:


> Definitely listen to Eric Dolphy. People like Dolphy and Roland Kirk were just as great on flute as the other wind instruments. Rolan Kirk recorded a flute only album called I Talk To The Spirits.


Yes! I've been listening to that album a lot lately. His flute playing is stunning.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

Simon Moon said:


> One of my favorite, the little known, James Howard.
> 
> Here improvising with the great Abdul Wadud on cello.


James Newton is a brilliant flautist. It's too bad he doesn't record more frequently. I have an old Anthony Davis (piano) vinyl album from the early 80s with both of those guys on it. They both worked a fair bit with Anthony Davis back then.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

A couple of Eric Dolphy delights for you:











I realise that I first heard these over 40 years ago which is scary.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

I learn that Claude Bolling's Suite for Flute and trio jazz looks like compulsory repertoire for jazz flute listener.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

starthrower said:


> I can't think of too many jazz artists that play flute exclusively. But there are many wind players that play flute and saxophone.
> 
> Henry Threadgill
> Sam Rivers
> ...





jurianbai said:


> I have known Yusuf Lateef and Dave Valentin. I listen to full Kalahari album before. I check all the other names but they are quite mainly saxophonist and flutist, as you suggest. And look like they aren't many young player nowdays, that list almost all "legend" player that already "inactive".


I think flute is an important instrument for Lew Tabackin, together with tenor sax. Although he is a veteran, he has been releasing new albums.

Out of This World from Dual Nature (Inner City, 2009)





As for "legend" players, I really like Kirk's flute playing, singing at the same time.

I didn't know about recent jazz flutists, so I checked out Downbeat poll. Nicole Mitchell sounds good.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Robert Dick is considered one of the world's great flutists.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Grab this album while it's in print. The whole thing is great!


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Stephanie Wagner Quinsch, flutist from Germany on her newest flute jazz album I just found.






not really smooth jazz and bit of avant garde sound, I'm not familiar with jazz genre though.









Amazon


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Outlaws on the Enja label. Jeremy Steig and Eddie Gomez.
http://www.amazon.com/Outlaws-Jerem...9&sr=1-90&refinements=p_21:Audio+CD,p_33:enja


----------



## seven four (Apr 2, 2016)

another vote for Eric Dolphy and Sam Rivers!


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

I bought two CDs of Nicole Mitchell, one is Indigo Trio with Harrison Bankhead (bass) and Hamid Drake (drums), the other is a duo album with the adventurous bassist Joëlle Leandre. The trio is quite creative. The duo is freer and more avant-garde.

Anaya - Indigo Trio (Rogueart, 2009)









Sisters Where (Rogueart, 2014)









Mitchell's Black Earth Ensemble seems totally different type of group, more like world music. I only watched a couple of youtube videos. I feel Mitchell's musical capacity is fairly wide.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Jamie Baum. She writes nice, too:








Simon Moon said:


> One of my favorite, the little known, James Howard.


He's the _other_ James Newton.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Mihály Dresch plays jazz on a modified traditional Hungarian flute (apart from him playing saxophone mostly).


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

tortkis said:


> I bought two CDs of Nicole Mitchell, one is Indigo Trio with Harrison Bankhead (bass) and Hamid Drake (drums), the other is a duo album with the adventurous bassist Joëlle Leandre. The trio is quite creative. The duo is freer and more avant-garde..


I actually have acquired Nicole Mitchell's Artifacts from ebay. The play are superb but this one is bit of avant garde and hardcore jazz.

Recently my favorite cd in smooth jazz is this lovely album:










truly love this by Nelson Rangell, Blue.


----------



## seven four (Apr 2, 2016)

Jazz flute wikipedia
Category:American jazz flautists

:tiphat:


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I just don't like the combination of Flute and Jazz! for me the Flute is classical just as the Banjo is Jazz. I realise I am in a minority but thats ok.


----------

